# Washing my bike.. conflicting advice..



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

On one hand I read that you NEVER wash a bike with a water hose, you wipe it down with a damp cloth and use bike degreaser/gleaner on the oily bits, chain cleaner etc etc..

Then, I see videos of people, who apparently know what they are doing.. blasting their $2K + bike with a hose , soaping her up, then a rinse.. then the usual maintenance degreaser on chain, cassette etc etc etc. then lube..

So, is it ok to wash a bike with soap and water, or not?

the closest thing to an answer Ive seen is "depends on if you have sealed bearings or not"


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I was my bikes with soap and water
all the time. What you don't want to do
is blast any bearings with a high pressure 
hose. Just rinse the soap off.

Best, John


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

I do as well. Also, you do not want to spray water directly on the shock/ fork seals.

-Brett


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Ja001son,

I think the answer to your question depends on how dirty it is. Some times a damp rag or sponge just won't cut it because the bike has to much mud on it. Plus a high pressure hose is really the only effective way to clean out SPD pedals and muddy tires. Ultimately you want to keep high pressure water away from any areas where there are bearings and seals such as bottom brackets, hubs, shocks, forks, suspension bearings. So you need to be very selective on what areas you use the high pressure hose on.

What I recommend is taking a dry run and decide which parts of the bike you're going to use the high pressure hose on.

Generally I start with the high pressure hose on the tires, rims, and spokes because they are usually the dirtiest parts of the bike. Then I will give the pedals a quick a spin with the high pressure hose. I will also give the chain a "quick" once over by spraying the lower chain and then pedaling backwards and then repeating until I have cleaned the whole chain. Don't forget to rinse the soap of the chain and pedals.

Once I do that, I damp rag the whole bike with a soapy rag then a clean wet rinse rag. Then I well wipe the whole bike dry with a clean towel and give it a quick a polish with lemon scented pledge. Lemon scented pledge contains about 10% silicon oil which prevents dirt from sticking to frame and components which will make the bike much easier the next time. A note of caution here, you never ever want to spray waxes or lubricants directly on to your bike so always use a clean cloth or rag when ever possible. This is beause you don't want to contaminatethe disk brake rotors which should always be avoid at all costs.

This is really hard to do when cleaning and lubricating the front and rear derailleur so always remove the wheels off the bike when you do to prevent the disc rotors from getting contaminate.

With all that being said I will leave you with a couple clips on how to clean and lubricate your chain and derailleurs.

*Front Derailleur*

http://www.youtube.com/user/caeasura#p/u/4/Pv3-zzBEKAY

*Rear Derailleur*

http://www.youtube.com/user/caeasura#p/u/5/B15PcR0Tl0Y

*Bike Wash and Chain Cleaning tips from Calvin at Park Tools*

http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/bike-washing-and-cleaning


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I use a garden hose from time to time, and it's been fine so far... a few seasons and counting.

I wouldn't use a truly high-pressure one, though, like one run by a compressor or those at some car washes.


----------



## lamb (Sep 18, 2008)

I use a garden hose all the time. I just turn it down so that it is low pressure and pretty much just let it run over the bike from the top, never pointing it directly into important places as mentioned. I havent had any problems doing so.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I've been washing bikes with a hose for over 40 years and no problems, just don't go to the quarter car wash. I raced mx and still ride road motorcycles, and bicycles for more then 40 yrs, I like to wash them when I get home and the dirt/mud is still damp just a wash down with out soap will usually do it, when the drivetrain dries I wax it, I don't use oil. I lube after every ride. They are machines, PM (preventive maintenance) is required. PM is alot more enjoyable to do on a clean machine.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

What about detergents? I read on this forum months ago about spraying on Simple Green. I've been using it since. Seems to work well. Any issues?


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

sopwithcamel said:


> Hey Ja001son,
> ....
> 
> *Bike Wash and Chain Cleaning tips from Calvin at Park Tools*
> ...


"A water bottle may also be used for rinsing. _NOTE: Mark the water bottle as unusable, as it may become contaminated with soap._"

WTF, did some lawyer write this? What do they think people use to clean their water bottles, spring water?


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

car wash.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

if water were to hurt a mountain bike - it would not be a bike worth having


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

as said low pressure and stay away from bearings and you'll be fine. i sometimes use a soft brush, rarely any detergent or anything during the wash part. remember to relube everything after. and if your local area is especially sandy or muddy and you find yourself washing your bike a lot, maybe invest in bottom bracket tools, and pull it from time to time. i pull my cx bike's bb apart 5+ times a year, and the midwest cross season isn't *that* dirty. but i use it on gravel and snow too.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

highdelll said:


> if water were to hurt a mountain bike - it would not be a bike worth having


^This^

Also, a little perspective.

Situation 1: Oh no, I've washed my bike so often, the BB bearings are no longer servicable. Now I have to spend 20 bux at EnduroForkSeals dot com on a replacement set, and spend an hour replacing them.

Situation 2: Oh no, I've ridden my bike over rock gardens so much, the wheels are beyond trueing and are trashed. Now I'm looking at anywhere from 250 - 800 bux on a new wheelset.

Situation 1: Oh well, I'm still not going to stop washing my bike, regardless.

Situation 2: Oh well, I'm still not gong to stop riding my bike, regardless..


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

*No Sweat*

I've been washing my bikes with a garden hose and a bucket of soapy water for years and years and never had any problems. Just be careful and don't blast the stream directly into your fork seals, axle ends, bottom bracket, headset....sensitive areas like that.

Jeez, people talk like their bike is some sort of space shuttle technology that reqiires some kind of extreme care and technique to clean the thing. It's a frikkin' bicycle for petes sake!!


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

when you guys say high pressure are you talking about a garden hose or a pressure washer? I wash my bike with a garden hose and put it on the "shower" mode for watering plants. I just use it to get it wet and then clean with a sponge or rag.

I have a pressure washer also but no way would I ever use it on my bicycle. It is just over kill. Even with my bike super muddy I just let it soak alittle longer with the garden hose and it comes right off with a sponge or rag. My pressure washer will actually peel stickers off if I am too close. It would for sure force water through seals in bearings if sprayed directly.


----------



## o0adam0o (Oct 10, 2010)

I spray my bike (not the components) with simple-green and wipe it off with a towel. I then wipe down the components with the same towel. Im no expert but its worked for me.

Personally i wouldnt spray down the bike with a hose.. thats just me. But then again i dont like ridding my bike in the mud so my method is fine.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Also important: if you do spray it down, wipe it dry afterwards. Especially fork/shock stanchions and chain/drivetrain components.


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

I just soak mine in the pool for two hours...comes out clean every time. My mom is starting to get annoyed at having to clean the pool after every ride, though:


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

dirtyjack said:


> WTF, did some lawyer write this? What do they think people use to clean their water bottles, spring water?


I use the tears of a Jaguar, but that's just me.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

ja001son said:


> On one hand I read that you NEVER wash a bike with a water hose, you wipe it down with a damp cloth and use bike degreaser/gleaner on the oily bits, chain cleaner etc etc..
> 
> Then, I see videos of people, who apparently know what they are doing.. blasting their $2K + bike with a hose , soaping her up, then a rinse.. then the usual maintenance degreaser on chain, cassette etc etc etc. then lube..
> 
> ...


A garden hose id fine as long as you don't use a hard jet...water will quickly get into the bearings and your toast.

I rinse off with a garden hose (no noozle) then a bucket of soap and water...

In winter just the bucket of soap and water


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

brent878 said:


> when you guys say high pressure are you talking about a garden hose or a pressure washer? I wash my bike with a garden hose and put it on the "shower" mode for watering plants. I just use it to get it wet and then clean with a sponge or rag.
> 
> I have a pressure washer also but no way would I ever use it on my bicycle. It is just over kill. Even with my bike super muddy I just let it soak alittle longer with the garden hose and it comes right off with a sponge or rag. My pressure washer will actually peel stickers off if I am too close. It would for sure force water through seals in bearings if sprayed directly.


High pressure as in nothing that would blast dirt off the patio or erode the flowerbed.
I do what you do. Soak the mud to soften and rinse off the big stuff, then hit it with the sponge.
Gentle spray, not a blasting stream.


----------



## The Novice (Jan 25, 2011)

after riding in the salt and grime of the midwest winter i threw my bike in the shower and hosed her down. I wouldn't do this as I found out the hard way that the salt from the water softner didn't mix well with the bike. just a heads up.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

highdelll said:


> if water were to hurt a mountain bike - it would not be a bike worth having


what he said.

theres always a pressure washer at the muddy events.

you think it would be bad to wash 5k-100k bikes without silk wouldn't you.

I'd rather suck water into my bearings then crud.


----------



## High Side (Apr 16, 2010)

I take a shower with my bike


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

Aaron D said:


> what he said.
> 
> theres always a pressure washer at the muddy events.
> 
> ...


I have worked on dirtbikes that were washed regulary with pressure washers and I would not spray water into bearings. I have had to torch off headset bearings and races on dirt bikes becuase they were so rusted on from water getting in them. Ruined the steering stem too. After that I never shoot water at bearings directly. So much easier to just wipe the dirt/mud off the sensitive area's. And when you pressure wash dirty bearings you are forcing the dirt into the bearings as well as the water. It just creates such a headache later on there is no reason for it.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Aaron D said:


> what he said.
> 
> theres always a pressure washer at the muddy events.
> 
> ...


Team mechanics may use pressure washers because it is fast, but they are also tearing down and servicing the bikes every week or so.

The main point is high pressure water jets can force water AND crud past the seals when both would stay out with a simple dousing.

Gentle use of a water spray, not a problem.
Aggressive use of a high pressure, you need to tear down and service your bike


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

actually, continued riding in inclement conditions, in of itself would require "tearing down" a bike, since bicycle components (those with bearings and seals) are not designed to resist repeated exposure to mud and water.


simply put, if you have ridden in the mud often, thus having to wash your bike, your bearings are shot anyway


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

racerick said:


> actually, continued riding in inclement conditions, in of itself would require "tearing down" a bike, since bicycle components (those with bearings and seals) are not designed to resist repeated exposure to mud and water.
> 
> simply put, if you have ridden in the mud often, thus having to wash your bike, your bearings are shot anyway


So I spent $700 on a mountain bike to ride in the dirt and if I get its dirty it has to be rebuilt.

great :thumbsup:


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

ja001son said:


> So I spent $700 on a mountain bike to ride in the dirt and if I get its dirty it has to be rebuilt.
> 
> great :thumbsup:


ESPECIALLY if its a $700 bike


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

racerick said:


> actually, continued riding in inclement conditions, in of itself would require "tearing down" a bike, since bicycle components (those with bearings and seals) are not designed to resist repeated exposure to mud and water.
> 
> simply put, if you have ridden in the mud often, thus having to wash your bike, your bearings are shot anyway


Except gentle washing means the teardown may be needed every 3-6 months while high pressure wash means after every cleaning. This from 25+ years of experience of mtbing year round in WEsTern Oregon. Lots o' mud, wash with a hose, rebuild about twice a year.


----------



## saxen (Jun 15, 2009)

i have a $5K bike- pressure wash it on a monthly basis- never had a single problem- just lube chain and cassett and forget about it


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

no matter how much $$ you have - _pressure_ washing is still dumb


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

saxen said:


> i have a $5K bike- pressure wash it on a monthly basis- never had a single problem- just lube chain and cassett and forget about it


you apply lube directly on your cassette ? ? ?

also, after monthly pressure washings, you should try taking your crank off and check how the b.b. bearings feel.

i'd venture to say they are pretty damn rough... along with your wheel bearings also

....but, not that that's a "problem"...


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

shiggy said:


> Except gentle washing means the teardown may be needed every 3-6 months while high pressure wash means after every cleaning. This from 25+ years of experience of mtbing year round in WEsTern Oregon. Lots o' mud, wash with a hose, rebuild about twice a year.


no disagreement here, i just meant to clarify the point that mud/water _may_ do as much or more damage than the actual cleaning

the people claiming to have no problems after repeated washings, either garden hose or pressure washing, obviously have not inspected the bearings in their ride. or, simply don't care, as long as the wheels continue to turn...


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

A pressure washer is a tool and like any tool it's all in how you use it.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

sopwithcamel said:


> A pressure washer is a tool and like any tool it's all in how you use it.


right, and you use it on mossy patios and not bicycles :thumbsup:


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

such a simple maintenance question, apparently is not so simple after all....


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ja001son said:


> such a simple maintenance question, apparently is not so simple after all....


no, it's simple... wash the bike.
Don't spray high pressure at it and don't just 'rub off dried mud' (imagine if you did that on your car)


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

ja001son said:


> such a simple maintenance question, apparently is not so simple after all....


actually it (cleaning a dirty bike) is _quite_ simple
its just that conflicting opinions have complicated this discussion


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Did read an article by a bike mechanic in a bike rag that said "Remember KIDS - Keep It Dirty Stupid".


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

I've been using a garden hose with a nozzle to clean my bikes for the last 28 years... don't focus the stream where it can push under seals, and once you're done wipe it down as dry as you can get it, hit it with WD40 in places you want to displace water, lube, dirty, rinse, repeat.


----------



## desrcr (Feb 8, 2004)

If your not doing general maintenance and washing you bike as if it was made of sugar, its still wearing out, thats what machines do.
I have washed cars boats trucks motorcycles and bike in the quickest way i can.
Most OEM's dont put enough lube/grease in stuff from the get go, I always spend a little time after first ride checking these things


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

ja001son said:


> So I spent $700 on a mountain bike to ride in the dirt and if I get its dirty it has to be rebuilt.
> 
> great :thumbsup:


Don't worry about it.

Keep an eye on chain wear. When you kill your chain, check on your bearings and see how they're doing. If you rode in a bunch of mud, check on your bearings. As long as you keep an eye on this stuff and rebuild when necessary, it's okay.

If your wheels have really cheap hubs, they may not be sealed. Sucks, but there you are. Better hubs have better seals. That starts around the 400 level with Shimano hubs, but if you have the Shimano 475 rear hub and some random front hub, expect problems with the front. Cheap headsets are sealed, kind of, but can die pretty quickly too.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Sarguy said:


> Did read an article by a bike mechanic in a bike rag that said "Remember KIDS - Keep It Dirty Stupid".


Yup. Mostly I just clean the drivetrain and brakes every few muddy rides. Full wash a few times a year.


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

Riding a MTB in the rain and mud is worse than washing it with a garden hose. They are made to get wet. If you don't get the mud out of sensitive areas then they will wear out pretty fast. I can wipe down my road bike here and there but I don't get huge clumps of mud all over it! I will blow any puddles of water out of the sensitive areas though and re-lube things. If you don't clean and lube your bike then washing with a hose is the least of your worries!


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)

I wash my bike with this:


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Why does this keep coming up?

Step one: Spray the bike with degreaser
Step two: Rinse bike with a garden hose (take off the the high pressure nozzle)
Step three: Wipe dry
Step four: Lube the chain

Done!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Au natural


----------



## wilford brimley (May 29, 2012)

racerick said:


> ESPECIALLY if its a $700 bike


for the most part, a sealed bearing is a sealed bearing .... doesn't matter if its on a 700 or a 7000 dollar bike.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Gofannon said:


> I wash my bike with this:


you misspelled penis as 'bike' and masturbate as 'wash' - just FYI if you're still watching

Great Scott! - A thread resurrection - thanks Sarguy!


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

ja001son said:


> On one hand I read that you NEVER wash a bike with a water hose, you wipe it down with a damp cloth and use bike degreaser/gleaner on the oily bits, chain cleaner etc etc..
> 
> Then, I see videos of people, who apparently know what they are doing.. blasting their $2K + bike with a hose , soaping her up, then a rinse.. then the usual maintenance degreaser on chain, cassette etc etc etc. then lube..
> 
> ...


I totally doubt this logic since nearly all races I've seen hosed their bikes clean. This video is a good example: Behind the Scenes at Absa Cape Epic: Pragma Bike Wash + Bike Park - YouTube


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

highdelll said:


> Great Scott! - A thread resurrection - thanks Sarguy!


Really? I thought I killed it with Au Natural. Too cerebral


----------



## StopTheExcuses (Feb 18, 2012)

I asked the same question a month or so ago, and these are the responses I received.

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/how-do-you-clean-your-bike-769652.html

I hope it helps.


----------



## wildeman (Jun 10, 2011)

Just brush off the dirt with a dry brush and call it a day.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow, they use a power washer.

Best, John


----------



## phxKokopelli (Aug 17, 2010)

Gofannon said:


> I wash my bike with this:


That's for the motorbike


----------



## trailblazer93 (Sep 2, 2008)

wildeman said:


> Just brush off the dirt with a dry brush and call it a day.


This is a completely legitimate notion. A mountain bike is just going to get dirty again, why clean it? clean the pivots, lube the chain, keep the dirt


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Sarguy said:


> Really? I thought I killed it with Au Natural. Too cerebral


hehe - I dunno why I thought you resurrected it - too much smokie and drinkie?


----------



## garret425 (Jun 27, 2012)

Good information here; I will certainly consider it next time I clean my bike.

Garret


----------



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

I only use gypsy tears.


----------



## EcoTravelerChick (Jun 27, 2012)

*rub a dub...*

It is monsoon now here in Nepal, so every time I go out I'm riding through moving water, driving rain, deep sticky mud, standing puddles, more moving water, drizzle, splashes by big trucks on the roads back into town, and once (memorably) having a cow lick my bike from handle bar to rear derailleur. I ride 3 times a week in this!

If my bike can survive all that, I hope it can handle being rinsed off with a hose!!!

:thumbsup:

(maybe the thread has been revitalized because us newbies need random things to post on so we can build up our post count enough to ask our own questions!!  :idea: )


----------



## JKDjEdi (Nov 22, 2015)

highdelll said:


> if water were to hurt a mountain bike - it would not be a bike worth having


This ^

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridein-out (Sep 11, 2016)

Sometimes you have to wash your bike... Wash from the top, sometimes you have to scrub the thing. I like to use some castile soap, simple green sounds smart, or some aersol ballistol (on the drivetrain).


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Is it a quality bike, wash it and put it away. 

Is it a Walmart bike, don't wash it and just throw it away


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sometimes the dirt is what keeps it glued together. Please adhere to all warnings listed in your owners manual.

*Warning:* Mongoose is not responsible for any part or parts failure do to irresponsible dirt removal.


----------



## JKDjEdi (Nov 22, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sometimes the dirt is what keeps it glued together. Please adhere to all warnings listed in your owners manual.
> 
> *Warning:* Mongoose is not responsible for any part or parts failure do to irresponsible dirt removal.


I'm pretty sure that was sarcasm on Mongoose's part. You watch Pro Cycling? They wash their bikes after every race.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

But Pro don't ride Mongoose!


----------



## JKDjEdi (Nov 22, 2015)

banditpowdercoat said:


> But Pro don't ride Mongoose!


Who'd want to really, aren't they throw away bikes?

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Refer to post #64


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

JKDjEdi said:


> Who'd want to really, aren't they throw away bikes?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Which takes us full circle to my comment above.


----------



## ridein-out (Sep 11, 2016)

GiantTurd said:


> Holy thread resurrection!
> 
> I have a $10,000 bike and have never washed it. Work in a shop and have seen more damage from washing then riding in some cases.


Seriously? I'm guessing those people are not very bright, regardless, you clean your drivetrain right? I mean I know if I didn't clean my bike it wouldn't still be rust free after all the miles of salt and mud, if I never cleaned it, it would be a disaster.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Dirt falls off next ride.

I'm sure all you brand snobs are much better riders than Mongoose pros.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sometimes the dirt is what keeps it glued together. Please adhere to all warnings listed in your owners manual.
> 
> *Warning:* Mongoose is not responsible for any part or parts failure do to irresponsible dirt removal.


Lol!


----------



## ridein-out (Sep 11, 2016)

GiantTurd said:


> ? Where do you ride that it gets salt on it? Mud dries, who cares, does not hurt anything. Washing with a hose pushes grease out of places that needs it, you will rust out your BB, Headset, wheel bearings. Better to use soap and a towel, but do not use a hose, if you want it look clean. Occasionally I will knock the crap off of the chainring, cassette, and pulleys. Now I do wipe down and clean the dropper post, fork stanchions and rear shock body after every ride.


Winter, snow, slush, water, salt. Mud will definitely cause rust btw, all of those parts on my bike are just fine. This is me but I definitely would try not to let soap dry on there, or most anything I clean. 10k on a bike and you don't really wash it? Sounds like madness to me. If you want the thing to last, id say washing is the smart thing to do. Instead of riding it hard and hanging it up wet... I mean do you keep your bikes or just buy a new one... No you don't need a fat tire to ride in the snow.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Washing usually does more harm than good. You want oil and grease in bearings and pivots, not water, detergent and grit. Washing can only drive these things into bearings and pivots. Exercising good judgement and care while washing will reduce these effects but not eliminate them. I got a new mtb a year ago and haven't washed it yet. 

Riding a bike will put wear and tear on it, but that's what you got it for. Washing is needless wear and tear.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Lone Rager said:


> Washing usually does more harm than good. Washing is needless wear and tear.


That's true if you use a high pressure power washer but in general cleaning your bike doesn't cause needless wear in tear, in fact just the opposite IME.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Rust? 
Raise your hand if you're riding an unpainted steel frame...

Anybody...? 

Bueller...?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2016)

wash on wash off with hose spray from a distance, not having a dirty bike sit in the garage or house till next ride, nope, not gonna happen.:nono:


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Even a garden nozzle on a hose will not have enough force to push grease out of sealed bearings. A clean bike is a happy bike and will run longer and quieter than a neglected bike.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2016)

Silentfoe said:


> Even a garden nozzle on a hose will not have enough force to push grease out of sealed bearings. A clean bike is a happy bike and will run longer and quieter than a neglected bike.


correct, the vast majority of hubs, pivots, BB, headsets all have seals that prevent moisture, rain, water, debris from entering such components.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Maybe a little quieter, but longer? Eh. 
Might get a little more life out of some wear parts, but those parts are temporary and disposable anyway. For example - how much time am I willing to put in to get 5% longer life out of a $25 chain? Answer - none. Expensive moving parts (suspension) is worth wiping down sliding bits, but frame/wheels/tires/bars/stem/seat + post/shifters/brakes, really doesn't matter mechanically one bit whether you spend a bunch of time shining them up or not.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Another one of these threads.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Our bearings have the same design and seals as most of your automotive bearings, Motorbikes too. You wash your car don't you? Sure, don't use the jet setting and blast your bearings and seals. But even then, a good bearing won't let water in. If it does, your bearing was thrashed anyways. The worst thing for a bearing seal is the grit and grime on the seal. Rotating bearing-grit-non rotating frame part. It grinds away at the rubber seal and will wear it completely away. Then you will for sure have problems


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I'd hate to be a newbie and have to sift through fact from bullsh!t in some of these threads.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Dam, I f-ed up and washed my bike last week.

So now I need a new one.

Should I get carbon or aluminum?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

slapheadmofo said:


> Rust?
> Raise your hand if you're riding an unpainted steel frame...
> 
> Anybody...?
> ...


Unpainted steel chains and cassettes on my bike. Though these days my chains are usually fancy enough to have some plating or other. I still try to wipe the grit off after every ride.

The fork on my track bike is missing some paint. Does that count? 

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I find just lubing and wiping the chain as needed, along with riding, takes care of any drivetrain rust. 

I'd never say washing your bike is "bad" for it, but I also don't see it as being very necessary unless you ride in a lot of salt and/or sticky grit. For the most part, it's just a cosmetic thing.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

On a slightly more serious note, I do clean my derailleurs on occasion. The front especially can get packed up enough with mud to affect function.

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'd hate to be a newbie and have to sift through fact from bullsh!t in some of these threads.


they just need to PM me and all is right.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2016)

net wurker said:


> Dam, I f-ed up and washed my bike last week.
> 
> So now I need a new one.
> 
> Should I get carbon or aluminum?


Ti :thumbsup:


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I've run into salt riding near the ocean and on road connections in winter. Also have ridden in really sandy, gritty, sticky **** that just eats drivetrains in no time. These conditions call for a good cleaning IMO. Regular old mud, dust, water, blood, beer,...no real need besides aesthetics.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I think we can at least agree on, salt = situational.

Next debate:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

unless it was on the rack while driving thru rain, it hasn't ever seen a bath...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Silentfoe said:


> Even a garden nozzle on a hose will not have enough force to push grease out of sealed bearings. A clean bike is a happy bike and will run longer and quieter than a neglected bike.


:church:

Make your bike happy and clean it regularly

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I think we can at least agree on, salt = situational.


have a link??


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

slapheadmofo said:


> I find just lubing and wiping the chain as needed, along with riding, takes care of any drivetrain rust.
> 
> I'd never say washing your bike is "bad" for it, but I also don't see it as being very necessary unless you ride in a lot of salt and/or sticky grit. For the most part, it's just a cosmetic thing.


It _is_ necessary when you've got sweet blood red wheels


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've never taken a hose to any of my bikes. I have a bottle of Muc Off if the bikes gets real dirty. It don't rain much in my parts, so a car duster in enough to keep the frame fairly clean.

Only thing I try to consistently keep clean is my drivetrain...and all that takes is a brush, lube, and a rag.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Ain't no amount of muck off get my bike clean on some of our rides. I mean peat bog moss and stuff just wedged into everywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> have a link??


I know, what makes DJ the authority on situational salt?! I want documentation.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> I know, what makes DJ the authority on situational salt?! I want documentation.


Sorry no documentation other than living near the ocean for 25 years. Then also living near winter salted roads for the rest of my 54 year life, situational. 

Come to think of it maybe that's why I like my margaritas salt free.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Lmao. Wana see salt. Come here in the winter. The roads are whiter when there dry than after a fresh snowfall!


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## ridein-out (Sep 11, 2016)

GiantTurd said:


> Never encountered any salt on a mountain bike ride, weird? Raced for many years at the pro level, never had an issue from any of my 30-40 bikes that was caused by not washing. I guess your experience is so far and vast though. Started racing in the early 80's until mid 2000's.


If you ride to your trail in the winter. Then you will encounter some salt if you live in an area that gets snow... I don't have vast experience, just know what I know...


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sorry no documentation other than living near the ocean for 25 years. Then also living near winter salted roads for the rest of my 54 year life, situational.


a salty dogg eh??


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

you forgot old...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Let's not exaggerate the inevitable.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2016)

nvphatty said:


> a salty dogg eh??





.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you forgot old...


for shame on me.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

I didn't realize mountain bikes were so fragile. I better stick to the bike path so as to avoid all that water and grime.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mookie said:


> I didn't realize mountain bikes were so fragile. I better stick to the bike path so as to avoid all that water and grime.


Well it depends on what brand you ride. Some brands the dirt acts as welds to hold the bike together, others it hinders it. Check your owners manual before removing any dirt just to be sure which side of the fence your specific manufacturer recommends to stay on.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

this thread is as old as a 26er and what does it matter?

wash your bike if you wash your car or truck

give your dog a bath whenever you change the water in your aquarium

eat breakfast? let your dog eat breakfast (dog food)


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey. I ride a 26er. Have a dog and a saltwater aquarium. No way in hell am I giving them all a bath in one day!!!! The aquarium is a full day in its right


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2016)

try fresh water.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Freshwater too boring. Lol


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

banditpowdercoat said:


> Freshwater too boring. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


Agree. Saltwater gives the bike a nice patina. Starts with the chain, but moves to other parts over time. Paint won't rust, but can be etched. No one likes a smarty-pants that shows up at the trailhead with a bright shiny bike.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Another thread gone into absurdity.


----------



## ridein-out (Sep 11, 2016)

Just to clarify, I wouldn't give it a thorough cleaning (hose,scrub, or water bucket), unless, it is extraordinarily dirty, muddy, salty. Like after a very, very muddy ride, or many, many normal condition rides. Just me but if I'm going to regrease the thing, headset, bottom bracket, hubs I like to make sure the bike is fairly clean first. If your doing the bottom bracket why not go ahead and take apart the crank, etc... Before I regrease things, I try to clean it with ballistol first. I guess if you don't have sealed bearings, the hose isn't smart. Most of the time a dry rag works just fine.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

It's kinda been said, but:

The only real danger you have is forcing the grease out of the moving bits, which would make you ruin some extremely expensive parts via friction. Grease is quite viscous, so it's hard to do, but a pressure washer is uniquely qualified to blast that stuff right out if you aim it at the right place at the right angle.

(You also have a bit of a danger with getting water deep inside a steel frame that hasn't been properly rust-proofed, but that's kind of another issue entirely.)

So, pressure washing the bike, if you stay away from the bottom bracket / axles / steerer tube entry points on the frame, is fine - but probably overkill.

Soapy water with a sponge, garden hose with light to medium pressure, etc, is fine. I know I've had thick clay mud on my mountain bike and it took a lot of work to get it off.


----------

